# ISPConfig 3 Log erstellen



## ubuntu (8. Mai 2010)

hallo ich habe eine frage unszwar geht es um folgendes.
kann ich ispconfig irrgent wie so einstellen das er alles log also wer mit welcher ip auf sein ftp acc. welche datei hochgeladen hat?
und das programm FileBan kann ich das so einstellen z.b. wenn jmd .mp3 hochladet das , dass porgramm es automatisch löscht???
ich hoffe das ich mich verständlich ausdrücken konnte
mfg
ubuntu


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2010)

Was Du haben möchtest ist wohl ein pure-ftpd Logging und nicht ISPConfig, denn FTP Uploads haben mit ISPConfig selbst nichts zu tun, das macht alles der FTP Daemon "pure-ftpd". Schau mal in die pure-ftpd Doku, ich glaube da kann man nache inem Upload auch ein Shell script aufrufen. Du könntest also ein Script programmieren, das hochgeladene Dateien direkt nach dem Upload prüft und ggf. löscht.


----------



## ubuntu (10. Mai 2010)

vielen dank für dein tipp ich werde es gleich in die tat umsetzten 
ich habe folgendest vor ich möchte das die user was aufm ftp hochladen können (auf ihren eigenen acc.) und das dann z.b. eine person x dadrauf zugreift und es runterladen kann (der zugriff soll über http erfolgen)
deswegen wollte ich ispconfig verwenden.
wenn ich es mit pureftpd mache kann ich es glaube ich mal nicht realisieren was ich vor habe oder???
mfg
ubuntu


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2010)

pure-ftpd ist der FTP daemon, er ist also für alles was FTP betrifft zuständig. ISPConfig ist nur ein Controlpanel, es konfigurirt also bestehende Services, bietet aber selbst keine Services an sondern überlässt das den entsprechenden Diensten wie z.B. pure-ftpd. Wenn Du also so etwas realisieren willst, dann musst Du die pure-ftpd Konfiguration anpassen.


----------



## ubuntu (11. Mai 2010)

danke für die info,
Ich wollte pureftpd konfiguieren habe aber die conf datei nicht gefunden.
Ich habe auch ein web imterface installiert icn kann da auch user zufügen doch wenn ich mich verbinden möchte dann steht dort login faile (icn glaube wegen pw) obwohl ich das pw richtig eingebe.
Ich hatte damals ein gui prog gehabt da konnte icn direckt user zufügen und auch alles einsehen z.b. Wieviel traffic verursacht wurde usw....
Das prog hieß gladmin kann icn das auch für pureftp verwenden?????


----------

